
Find an Angel Investor, Without Going Through Hell - borisfowler
http://www.caycon.com/blog/2011/04/find-an-angel-investor-without-going-through-hell/
======
kylebragger
Surprisingly, no mention of <http://angel.co/>

~~~
cincinnatus
That, and giving Keiretsu any air, make this a dubious source of advice.

~~~
bdclimber14
What is it about Keiretsu that is dubious (really curious)?

